# Meetings > Ομάδες Εργασίας >  Ομάδα διαχείρησης αρχείων

## Capvar

Η ανάπτυξη του δικτύου επιφέρει μεγάλο αριθμό χρηστών... η ταυτόχρονη αύξηση των bb-links βοηθάει στην ταχύτερη σύνδεση αυτών των χρηστών... όταν όμως όλοι προσπαθούμε να κατεβάσουμε από όλους σχεδόν τα πάντα (χρήσιμα ή άχρηστα) όσο bandwidth και να φτιάχνουμε το σπαταλάμε άσκοπα.... οπότε προτείνω να δημιουργηθεί μια πολυμελή ομάδα (τουλάχιστον 2 άτομα από κάθε μεγάλο Δήμο) η οποία θα ασχολείται με τη μεταφορά των δημοφιλέστερων αρχείων σε όλους τους κεντρικούς κόμβους, καθώς και την οργάνωση των αρχείων σε αυτούς...

Όσοι έχουν ή φέρνουν αρχεία τα οποία θα δημιουργήσουν μεγάλη κίνηση (πχ νέες ταινείες ή πολλές ταινείες) να ενημερώνουν τα άτομα της ομάδας πριν τα δημοσιεύσουν και γονατίσουν όλα... ώστε να γίνει η μεταφορά τους και η μαζική δημοσίευσή τους...

Δημοφιλή αρχεία με μικρό μέγεθος δε δημιουργούν τέτοιο πρόβλημα...

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε... για Αιγάλεω ο CyberAngel και εγώ είμαστε διαθέσιμοι

----------


## dti

Συμφωνώ κι εγώ να υπάρξει κάποια οργάνωση στα DC hubs.

----------


## spirosco

Διχως παρεξηγηση παιδια, αλλα νομιζω πως πρεπει να αρχισει να δουλευει και αυτο το ρημαδι το bandwith limit. Και αν το επιτρεπει και το DC -δεν ειμαι γνωστης- ας προγραμματιζονται τα μεγαλα downloads τις πολυ πρωινες ωρες.
Σχετικα με τους ftp servers σε επιπεδο Linux, εγω προτεινω την λυση του rsync. Κανοντας mirroring για παραδειγμα τον ftp ενος client σου στον ftp του κομβου σου αποφορτιζεις το Access point απο ασκοπο traffic. Φυσικα δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να κανεις mirror εναν ολοκληρο ftp, αλλα καποια περιεχομενα του τα οποια εχουν πολλη ζητηση.
Το mirroring γινεται αυτοματα και σε χρονικες περιοδους που μπορουμε να καθοριζουμε εμεις οι ιδιοι.
Το εχουμε ηδη συζητησει με τον grgs και δεν αποκλειται ισως και κατα τα τελη του μηνα να το ξεκινησουμε.

----------


## DiGi

Dystixos se megala files kai se ogko einai dyskolo na paiksei to rsync (egw exw 20gb share pou exoun poli traffic kai prostithete 1-2 files twn 700mb thn hmera).Prospathisa na kanw manual mirror me ton Jaba alla den bohthise idiaitera.Mallon akraia lisi einai na mhn moirazoume poli megala files  :: 

DiGi

----------


## rentis_city

Να ξαναπροτείνω αυτό που είχα πει και παλιότερα, δηλαδή ο τάδε να 
αναλάβει τα πιο δημοφιλή drivers (π.χ. nvidia, via κλπ που δουλεύουν για 
πολλά chips), άλλος critical patches του windowsupdate, άλλος linux 
distros και πάει λέγοντας  ::

----------


## paravoid

> Να ξαναπροτείνω αυτό που είχα πει και παλιότερα, δηλαδή ο τάδε να 
> αναλάβει τα πιο δημοφιλή drivers (π.χ. nvidia, via κλπ που δουλεύουν για 
> πολλά chips), άλλος critical patches του windowsupdate, άλλος linux 
> distros και πάει λέγοντας


mono pou den einai auta ta arxeia pou mas trone to traffic... alla einai  ::  (pesta ripper!  :: )

----------


## nasos

Πάντως το δικό μου bandwidth, δεν το σπαταλάνε στα mp3 μου...  ::

----------


## Capvar

Παιδιά δε λέει κανείς να μην μοιράζουμε πολλά, μεγάλα, τεράστια, νέα η οτιδήποτε είδους αρχεία... αλλά με λίγα λόγια να τα μοιράζουμε *οργανωμένα*. Δηλαδή από αρκετά κομβικά σημεία... Όσοι έχουν όρεξη και χρόνο ας δηλώσουν συμμετοχή και μπαίνουμε σε ένα irc ολοι μαζί και βρίσκουμε μια άκρη τι θα κάνουμε...
Τον Ιούλιο πέρασαν 400 GB από τον server και πραγματικά αναρωτιέμαι πόσες φορές πέρασαν τα ίδια και τα ίδια... δε μπορεί με 1TB total shares να έχουμε 400GB μόνο προς/από 1 κόμβο... και που να πληθύνουμε... το wireless θα θυμίζει ISDN 64K.... χωρίς χρονοχρέωση

----------


## Ripper_gr

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από rentis_city
> 
> Να ξαναπροτείνω αυτό που είχα πει και παλιότερα, δηλαδή ο τάδε να 
> αναλάβει τα πιο δημοφιλή drivers (π.χ. nvidia, via κλπ που δουλεύουν για 
> πολλά chips), άλλος critical patches του windowsupdate, άλλος linux 
> distros και πάει λέγοντας 
> 
> 
> mono pou den einai auta ta arxeia pou mas trone to traffic... alla einai  (pesta ripper! )


Xexexe  ::   ::  Ego ta ipa alla malon kanis den me akouse! antia gia Voip tha exoume ZzZ h0t l1n3s..... (to piasate etsi?!?!  ::   ::  )

----------


## shevek

mia pithani lysi gia afto isos na einai to edonkey.
gia ta megala arxeia pisteyo oti einai to idaniko file sharing programa.
exei kapoia meionektimata kai dystixos den mporei na antikatastisei plhros to dc. den mporeis na deis lista ton arxeion tou allou, kai den mporei na katebazei oloklirous katalogous...
alla kanei poli kalo elenxo an ta arxeia katebenoun sosta (an exei ginei kapou lathos briskoi to komati pou egine to lathos kai to janakatebazei)
kai otan arxiseis na katebazeis ena arxeio briskoi olous osous o exoun (eite olokliro eite to katebazoun ekini thn stigmh) kai katebazei apo olous.
apo thn stigmh pou kapoios exei katebasei esto 9mb apo ena arxeio arxizei na kanei share to arxeio kai oi aloi mporoun na katebazoun kai apo afton ta kommatia pou exi katebasei.

----------


## Achille

Στην αρχή το είχαμε απορρίψει σαν ιδέα, λόγω των πλεονεκτημάτων του DC που ανέφερες. Σιγά σιγά φαντάζομαι θα ενταχθεί στις υπηρεσίες, γιατί προσφέρει αρκετά πλεονεκτήματα έναντι του DC στα d/l από πολλαπλούς προορισμούς, το corruption handling κλπ.

----------


## racer

To e-donkey tha prepei loipon na syndiastei me posts twn taineiwws klp se kapoio server or something. Alla afto den katalavenw giati tha mas meiosi to banwidth usage ?

Afti ti stigmh skeftome 3 lyseis pou an efarmostoune tha meiosoune *drastika* to wasted bandwidth:
1. kapoio aftomato systima paromoio me afto ths akamai (pragma arketa apithano na symvei) 
2. Stisimo file-servers se komvika shmeia ta opoia tha eksypiretoune mono megala arxeia pou tha ta vazoune oi admins manually
3. na kanoume share oloi oso pio pola pragmata mporoume, kai na SKEFTOMASTE prin kateuasoume kati apo 30 hops pio pera oti isos kapoios pou einai dipla mas na to exei!

----------


## Capvar

Εδώ χρειάζονται τα άτομα της συγκεκριμένης ομάδας... αυτά θα εντοπίσουν τα σχετικά αρχεία 30 hops μακριά (μέσω dc δεν ξέρεις ποιος είναι που) και θα αναλάβουν τη σίγουρη μεταφορά τους στα κομβικά σημεία... εκέι θα παραμένουν 1-2 εβδομάδες... και μετά το υλικό θα διαγράφεται ή θα ταξινομείτε ανάλογα τη χρησιμότητά του, έτσι κι αλλιώς θα υπάρχει σε 2-3 clients εκεί γύρω... αν ξαναζητηθεί...
Παράλληλα η συγκεκριμένη ομάδα θα βοηθήσει άτομα τα οποία έχουν έναν κεντρικό κόμβο αλλά δεν έχουν χρόνο ή δεν έχουν διάθεση για να οργανώσουν τα αρχεία τους... κάτι που θα αναλάβει η ομάδα (της περιοχής τους) Μπορούμε να αναπτύξουμε και εμείς λογισμικό το οποίο θα συλλέγει τα ονόματα από όλα τα shares μας, θα τα δημοσιεύει σε 1-2 server και από αυτούς θα πάμε και θα ζητάμε αρχεία... οπότε θα βγαίνουν τα πιο δημοφιλή και θα μεταφέρονται από την ομάδα στους κατάλληλους κεντρικούς κόμβους

----------

